# Would you guys give up Michael Redd for this?



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Shareef Abdur Raheem
Derek Anderson
Travis Outlaw (or Victor Khryapa) (or a first rounder in 2005)
Second rounder 2006

For

Michael Redd
Filler players (including a PF) 

Why the Bucks do it:

Shareef is a 20/9 front line player.
They get depth.
Derek Anderson can step in at SG.
Travis Outlaw - (Fresh out of high school. Great athlete, can jump out of the gym. Good attitude, good upbringing. Hard working kid, very raw).

The Bucks go from this:

TJ Ford
Mo Williams
Michael Redd
Desmond Mason
Keith Van Horn
Joe Smith
Dan Gadzuric

To this:

TJ Ford
Derek Anderson 
Desmond Mason
Shareef Abdur Rahim
Joe Smith
Mo Williams
Travis Outlaw
Keith Van Horn
Dan Gadzuric
and a couple draft picks


Why the Blazers do it: 

They need outside shooting in a bad way. The Blazers have a logjam at forward and can afford to trade Outlaw (or Khryapa). They already have Zach Randolph and PF and can afford to trade Shareef. The roster would be balanced.

What do you think?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

No way. I would only do it if it was a last resort and if we would be doing really horrible then I would want to trade Redd, Smith, and Van Horn for SAR, Van Exel,Outlaw, Monyia, and a 2005 1st rounder. I don't know or thinkg it would work on the Trade Checker but you never know.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Milwaukee would lose all their contracts and with Monia not signed, they could also trade him in this deal as well and a pick. So Sergei Monia and a pick would be in this as well...

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
PG Nick Van Exel	(7.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.5 apg in 22.1 minutes)
SF Travis Outlaw	(1.6 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 4.3 minutes)
Portland receives: SG Michael Redd	(22.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 39.1 minutes)
PF Zendon Hamilton	(4.7 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.5 minutes)
SF Keith Van Horn	(17.2 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 1.9 apg in 36.9 minutes)
PF Joe Smith	(11.2 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 31.8 minutes)
PG Mike James	(8.6 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.6 apg in 24.8 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +39.4 ppg, +16.2 rpg, and +5.9 apg.

Milwaukee trades: SG Michael Redd	(22.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 39.1 minutes)
PF Zendon Hamilton	(4.7 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.5 minutes)
SF Keith Van Horn	(17.2 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 1.9 apg in 36.9 minutes)
PF Joe Smith	(11.2 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 31.8 minutes)
PG Mike James	(8.6 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.6 apg in 24.8 minutes)
Milwaukee receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.3 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.9 minutes)
PG Nick Van Exel	(7.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.5 apg in 22.1 minutes)
SF Travis Outlaw	(1.6 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 4.3 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -39.4 ppg, -16.2 rpg, and -5.9 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Portland and Milwaukee being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Portland and Milwaukee had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

So for Milwaukee they lose Smith and Van Horn, but they don't really mind that, as they don't want those contracts anymore anyway and those guys are good for Portland because Van Horn only has one year on his deal. 

The deal is basically from a Milwaukee perspective Travis Outlaw, Sergei Monya and this year's first round pick. With Mason able to move into the starting lineup at the SG spot. The Bucks could easily re-tool their team, should Redd not want to remain, although Portland is running a huge risk, should Redd not re-sign with them.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

The salaries would never match up. You'd have to take dead money contracts like Anthony Mason or Jason Caffey.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

All us blazer fans can do is hope


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Blazers give up too much. Reef should be enough by himself. Michael Redd is overrated now. He went from underrated to overrated. He is not that good, he is last place behind the Bulls even.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

The Bucks are doing bad, but Redd is still getting 21 - 4 - 2. So i say no.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Don't understand why the Blazers would trade for a guy they could possibly sign in the offseason. Redd won't resign with the Bucks.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Don't understand why the Blazers would trade for a guy they could possibly sign in the offseason. Redd won't resign with the Bucks.


Yeah he will. It says in an article in the Milwaukee Journal if I am correct that he says he loves the city and wishes he could stay. It isn't like we have a bad team. Next year, we get TJ back and a very high draft pick to get a C hopefully one that could come in and do something right away. We would be back to normal as a playoff bound team.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Don't understand why the Blazers would trade for a guy they could possibly sign in the offseason. Redd won't resign with the Bucks.


Also with their guys coming off, I don't think they will have cap room if much with Theo and Zach getting extensions.


----------

